# Aussie opened hearts to Indian



## travelon (May 27, 2009)

As you all must be knowing , about the Indian, Mr Kumar, 25, from Hyderabad, was critically injured when stabbed with a screwdriver at a party in Melbourne last week. Police are yet to make an arrest over the attack.

It is heartening to know that Australians have opened their hearts to the family of stabbing victim Shravan Kumar, offering airfares, transport and funding to bring his shattered parents from India to Australia.

Thanks to all of you.


----------

